# Un spaghetti bolognese



## ideanese

Quando si ordine un piatto nel ristorante ed il piatto è spaghetti bolognese (per esempio), è possibile dire "un spaghetti bolognese" anche se la parola "spaghetti" è plurale?


----------



## Aurie

Molti lo fanno.
Ad esempio: "Uno gnocco ai quattro formaggi, per favore".

La formula ideale ritengo che sia "Un piatto di spaghetti alla bolognese", o "Degli spaghetti alla bolognese".


----------



## ideanese

Grazie a tutti e due


----------



## ideanese

É vero. Ma spesso ho sentito che gli italiani dicono "un spaghetti" anche se "uno" è corretto. Per me "un piatto di spaghetti" risolve il problema.
Ma grazie anche a te


----------



## Necsus

Un piccolo contributo: che sia 'uno' o un 'piatto', si parla di 'spaghetti *alla* bolognese' (anche se in Italia in realtà non esistono ).


----------



## Never Got a Dinner

Come, gli spaghetti alla b. non esistono in Italia?  Dove cavolo esistono?  Ci vaco súbbeto.


----------



## Aurie

Esisite il ragù alla bolognese... ma di "spaghetti alla bolognese" non ne troveremo mai in un ristorante serio! 
Almeno io non ne ho mai trovati, eheh


----------



## Necsus

Never Got a Dinner said:


> Come, gli spaghetti alla b. non esistono in Italia? Dove cavolo esistono? Ci vaco súbbeto.


Il ragù _bolognese_ in Italia non viene associato agli _spaghetti_, se non per accontentare eventuali richieste di stranieri. In rete troverai numerose testimonianze di questo malinteso, qui in Wikipedia, qui in uno dei tanti forum sulla cucicna, dove si dice: *"Lo spaghetto è una pasta di grano duro che noi italiani mangiamo con il pomodoro, le vongole, l'olio... Non certo con il ragù di carne conosciuto nel mondo come "bolognese", che destiniamo alle tagliatelle." *


----------



## TimLA

Un modo interessante da ricordare l'uso di tagliatelle con ragú (bolognese), è una storia collegata alla Torre degli Asinelli.
Nel anno 1972, un gruppo di esperti hanno fatto la misura dello "standard" dimensione della tagliatelle (8 mm).
Poi hanno calcolato la relazione tra l'altezza della torre alla dimensione dello "standard" tagliatelle (12.270 esima parte dell'altezza).
Puoi vendere nella sala della camera di commercio di bologna (credo) una targa con un pezzo di "tagliatelle" fatto di ottone
che rappresenta la tagliatelle "standard" per tutto il mondo. 

Quindi, tagliatelle = Bologna = bolognese = ragú


----------



## furs

ideanese, spesso si dice anche "una di spaghetti" (sottinteso: porzione). Esempio: Ci porti una di spaghetti alle vongole e una di tagliatelle al ragu'.


----------



## Aurie

furs said:


> ideanese, spesso si dice anche "una di spaghetti" (sottinteso: porzione). Esempio: Ci porti una di spaghetti alle vongole e una di tagliatelle al ragu'.



Devo dire di non aver mai sentito questa espressione... Probabile si tratti di un modo di dire locale, che ne dite? 
Interessante


----------



## darkfire4life

"Spaghetti con ragù" esiste in Italia ?


----------



## Necsus

darkfire4life said:


> "Spaghetti con ragù" esiste in Italia ?


 Esistono sì, ma generalmente sono 'spaghetti *al* ragù'.


----------



## King Crimson

ideanese said:


> É vero. Ma spesso ho sentito che gli italiani dicono "un spaghetti" anche se "uno" è corretto.


 
Questo è uno di quei rarissimi casi dove penso di potermi sbilanciare e affermare categoricamente che nessun italiano dirà mai "un spaghetti" o "uno spaghetti" (contrariamente a quanto afferma Aurie nel post 2)


----------



## Einstein

King Crimson said:


> Questo è uno di quei rarissimi casi dove penso di potermi sbilanciare e affermare categoricamente che nessun italiano dirà mai "un spaghetti" o "uno spaghetti" (contrariamente a quanto afferma Aurie nel post 2)


Sono pienamente d'accordo!


Necsus said:


> Il ragù _bolognese_ in Italia non viene associato agli _spaghetti_, se non per accontentare eventuali richieste di stranieri.


Non è che gli stranieri esigano questo abbinamento per preferenza; è solo che gli spaghetti sono la pasta più conosciuta all'estero, mentre il condimento più noto è forse il ragù, e viene naturale di chiederli insieme. Se il cameriere poi porta tagliatelle al ragù, penso che gli stranieri per la maggior parte saranno più che contenti.


----------



## ohbice

ideanese said:


> Quando si ordine un piatto nel ristorante ed il piatto è spaghetti bolognese (per esempio), è possibile dire "un spaghetti bolognese" anche se la parola "spaghetti" è plurale?


No. Io dico "Per me spaghetti allo scoglio". O al limite, se il locale è di quelli andanti/famigliari, "Uno spaghetto con polpette".
Interessante 'sta cosa di Bologna, tuttavia. E interessante anche notare (per quanto decisamente o.t.) che la ricchezza di Bologna è sempre stata tale per cui la pasta, se non farcita (come nel caso dei ravioli), era perlomeno "ingrassata" dalle uova. Come le tagliatelle, appunto. Più a sud invece prevale la pasta fatta unicamente di acqua, sale e farina di frumento.


----------



## Necsus

King Crimson said:


> nessun italiano dirà mai "un spaghetti" o "uno spaghetti"


No, ma capiterà di sentire "un*o* spaghett*o*" per indicare un piatto di spaghetti.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> No, ma capiterà di sentire "un*o* spaghett*o*" per indicare un piatto di spaghetti.


L'ho sentito dire da tanti camerieri.


----------



## bearded

Non ce n'è bisogno, ma in quanto bolognese posso confermare che non esiste un piatto ''spaghetti alla bolognese''.
Quanto ad espressioni come ''uno spaghetto'' oppure ''una spaghetti'', ritengo si tratti di abbreviazioni usate dai camerieri quando inoltrano la ''comanda'' alle cucine.  Si sente anche ''una tagliatella, una lasagna, un gamberetto...''.


----------

